# Is anyone interested in book reviews?



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 21, 2004)

Since the films and the anniversary of LOTR as mentioned by WM, there have been many books published which address various aspects of Tolkien's works. Of course, as in all such cases, not all these books are equally well written nor is every author's point of view equally valid. Some books directly address Tolkien while others are more peripheral such as the book I recently purchased which includes a number of mythic tales that pre-date Tolkien and some of which influenced the author in his own works.

The problem is that not every Tolkien enthusiast can afford to purchase every book for his/her library. In fact, some of those books the member may not wish to own for various reasons. However, it is very difficult to determine (without having read a book) whether or not one wishes to own the work. Furthermore, most of these books are not likely to appear any time soon (if at all) in one's local library where one has the opportunity to read the work before committing oneself to purchasing it.

Therefore, I would like to know if there is any interest in a member who owns such books making an "in-depth" critique/report on at least one of the works. For instance, I recently purchased three books, Greg Wright's "Tolkien in Perspective", Matthew Dickerson's "Following Gandalf: Epic Battles and Moral Victory in LOTR" and Anne Petty's Tolkien in the Land of Heroes. I would certainly be willing review any of these if there is an interest by the membership in my doing so and I would ask any member who has a newly released book or, in fact, _any_ book not widely distributed among the membership (unlike the book about Tolkien's letters) to do the same with his or her book.

If this suggestion is adopted, it would be deeply appreciated if the WM would provide a site at which such critiques could be posted and perhaps archived after a particular period of time. I would, however, suggest that at least the _titles_ that have been reviewed be made easily available for members who want to know what books have been reviewed and where that review might be found.

Thank you for your kind attention.


----------



## joxy (Oct 22, 2004)

A forum of this nature should have at least a bibliography.
It often happens that someone quotes from a book by or on Tolkien, with the assumption that it is familiar, but then finds requests for details of its content and availability.
To have the bibliography accompanied by reviews would make it even more useful, and interesting, and I hope both can be done.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 22, 2004)

I was mostly concerned with giving a fairly in-depth review/critique of some of these new books that are coming out (such as the ones I mentioned) in order to help member decide whether or not they want to own the book. When there were only a few Tolkien-related books about (many about the art work not only of the author but other artists over the years), then it was a fairly easy thing to see if you did - or didn't - want the book. However, since more and more books are being published - and many of our members are young and have a limited budget for buying books - I had hoped that this might provide a service for them. 

Indeed, in the proper forum, they might ask the book reviewer any pertinent questions of their own and get answers which will help them decide whether or not they want to own the book.

It's just a suggestion and it may not be feasible or desireable, but I thought I would "run it up the flagpole and see who salutes" as the old ad guys used to say!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Oct 29, 2004)

This would be perfect for me actually. There are a lot of Tolkien books I like to get, but I cannot get them all because I do not have the money. I have to choose carefully even to decide what to get for Christmas. The library is a good way for me sometimes to look at a book and decide wether I would like to buy it or not, but often times the library won't have a book I want or I have to wait ages and ages to get it at last. I would also like to get a great deal of Tolkien books before they all disappear, like I know they will eventually. This is an excellent idea!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 29, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> ...I would like to know if there is any interest in a member who owns such books making an "in-depth" critique/report on at least one of the works.



A marvelous idea, M! Having just finished one book about Tolkien (obliquely, the book by Sean Astin), and am just about to start another (about the science behind the magic of Middle-earth), I'll be happy to become involved here. How pleasant for me for both of us to be on the same side of the aisle!

Barley


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 29, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> A marvelous idea, M! Having just finished one book about Tolkien (obliquely, the book by Sean Astin), and am just about to start another (about the science behind the magic of Middle-earth), I'll be happy to become involved here. How pleasant for me for both of us to be on the same side of the aisle!
> 
> Barley


My Dear Barley,

I am pleased that you are interested in this type of effort. I have the three books I have mentioned, one of which, interestingly enough, involves the films vis a vie the book, something which many of our younger members might find interesting.

Perhaps we can begin with a list of new or "rare" books that we would like to see reviewed as well as a list of "must have" books for serious Tolkien afficianados for our younger members.

Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 30, 2004)

My Queen , I too, salute this idea!
How about opening a discussion thread at the "Annals of the Eldanyárë" - section and give it a try?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 30, 2004)

That is great idea!!!

If we have in mind also that Michael Martinez seems to be posting here from time to time,we could probably have some help from him .

Where will be this thread started?At the "Annals of the Eldanyárë" ?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 30, 2004)

Gil-Galad said:


> Where will be this thread started?At the "Annals of the Eldanyárë" ?



I don't think AoE is the right forum for this kind of activity. The most fitting to me seems Related Topics, as its description reads:



> Discussions about other material related to, or have been inspired by Tolkien's work.



Now if this novel idea gets going, we could even open up a sub-forum of its own.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 31, 2004)

Lhunithiliel said:


> My Queen , I too, salute this idea!
> How about opening a discussion thread at the "Annals of the Eldanyárë" - section and give it a try?


It sounds good, but I would leave the construct to someone better suited to such things since I am a complete technoboob.

I do think that we should begin with (or have a thread for) members to post the titles of books either that they have and can read and review or that they would like to see reviewed. In this way we can have an orderly procession and someplace that members can go to see what books are under discussion. It would also be a good place to list any new books that come out so that people can just check the thread and see if anything new is in the offing.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 5, 2004)

Mrs. Maggot,
What an excellent idea! I think that this sort of thread would be wonderful, and I'll give you any kind of support that I can. I often have the same problem as 33Peregrin. I would love to have this sort of thread on the forum. I think it would also be wonderful for people who have never read TLOTR, because it would get them interested.
While we are on the topic of books, has anyone read The Lord of the Rings and Philosophy? It is a very good book, though I don't believe I'm up to writing a reveiw on it.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 5, 2004)

Forggoten Path said:


> Mrs. Maggot,
> What an excellent idea! I think that this sort of thread would be wonderful, and I'll give you any kind of support that I can. I often have the same problem as 33Peregrin. I would love to have this sort of thread on the forum. I think it would also be wonderful for people who have never read TLOTR, because it would get them interested.
> While we are on the topic of books, has anyone read The Lord of the Rings and Philosophy? It is a very good book, though I don't believe I'm up to writing a reveiw on it.


Yes, the first thing I think we have to do is make a list of these various books. I have already mentioned three books and a fourth that is not about Tolkien directly but contain stories all of which predate Tolkien and some of which inspired him in his own works. Once we have a good list (to start), then we can begin reading and reviewing these books and asking questions back and forth. I would suggest that you "review" the book you have read. _Do NOT_ put yourself down. Indeed, because you would be reviewing a book at your own level, you will be of much more use to others of your age and experience than someone who might not understand what you would like or wish to own. 

If you don't want to review a book on the forum "cold", you could do a review and e-mail it to me and we can work on it together until such time as you feel confident in posting it. I know it can be daunting to post something like a review for other people to read. I will be more than happy to help you bring it to the point where you will be proud to post it!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you very much Mrs. Maggot. I never really had the thought about the book review not being "lofty" a good thing, but I suppose it is. Thank you again for your confidance in me. I would love to work with you on a review for the book. I will begin to re-read it again immediatly. Perhaps you could send me an e-mail with some ideas of what should be in the review. I can also get some help from the proffesors hear at Lenoir-Rhyne. I know one who writes sci-fi and is a Tolkien fan. I may contact him.
As for books on the list, the History of ME series may be good to do, perhaps suggesting the order in which to purchase them or read them. I know I enjoyed The Lays of Beleriand very much. (It's the only one I've completely read.) Also, maybe even some published works from Tolkien skeptics and critics would be good to review, seeing as how they would give us all a chance to see TLOR in a different light(not that we have to like that light  ).
I will visit Walden Books, Barnes and Noble, etc. as well to find some more common books.
My e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 5, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail with some suggestions referable to producing a book review, but I would not bother with those books that are well known like the books by Tolkien himself including all those HoME books. Most Tolkien afficianados have already purchased or want to purchase these. It is the books _about_ Tolkien and his works that most people are interested in learning about. I mentioned three/four books early in this thread. These are the sort of books that need to be reviewed. Indeed, the more unknown the book, the better it is to have it reviewed.


----------



## joxy (Nov 6, 2004)

*List*

Could you give us the publishers, publication dates, and ISB numbers for your initial three, Mrs M?
With four old standards from me the bibiliography now stands as follows:

<EDIT: List updated in posting #23>


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 6, 2004)

Okay.

1. Tales before Tolkien (the Roots of Modern Fantasy/Classic Stories that Inspired the Author of LOTR)
Edited and with Commentary by Douglas A. Anderson, Editor of The Annotated Hobbit.
Ballantine Books, New York
Del Ray (a trademark of Random House, Inc.
ISBN 0-345-45854-0- ISBN 0-345-45855-9 (trade)
First Edition: September 2003

2. Tolkien in the Land of Heroes (Discovering the Human Spirit)
Author Anne C. Petty (One Ring to Bind Them All: Tolkien's Mythology)
Cold Spring Press
ISBN 1-892975-99-8
Copyright 2003

3. Following Gandalf (Epic Battles and Moral Victory in LOTR)
Matthew Dickerson
Brazos Press (A division of Baker Book House Co.)
ISBN 1-58743-085-1
Fourth printing, February 2004

4. Tolkien in Perspective (Sifting the Gold from the Glitter, a Look at the Unsettling Power of Tolkien's Mythology)
Greg Wright
VMI Publishers
No ISBN number noted
copyright 2003

I realize that some of this information (maybe all of it) is redundant, but I decided to reproduce it just in case someone misses earlier information. All four books are paperback. The fourth book is very "Scripture" oriented although I have only quickly perused it.

I hope this helps. I have already read the first book and will craft a more detailed review and post it wherever it is decided that these things shall be posted. However, I have only quickly looked at these books so until I read them, I am in no condition to review any. What I would like to see is some of our members listing books that they wish to review. Really, it doesn't matter if the book has already been reviewed simply because it would be interesting to see how different members view the same book.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 8, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> I sent you an e-mail with some suggestions referable to producing a book review, but I would not bother with those books that are well known like the books by Tolkien himself including all those HoME books. Most Tolkien afficianados have already purchased or want to purchase these. It is the books _about_ Tolkien and his works that most people are interested in learning about. I mentioned three/four books early in this thread. These are the sort of books that need to be reviewed. Indeed, the more unknown the book, the better it is to have it reviewed.




Thank you, Mrs. Maggot, but I did not get your e-mail for some reason.  I'd hate to make you type it over again, but could you try again?

Maybe some films such as the National Geographic films on Tolkien could be reviewed.(Not films such as Jackson's, actually based on TLOTR.)


----------



## Walter (Nov 8, 2004)

I have begun such a list of Tolkien-related books a while ago over at the TolkienWiki. Each entry in the list links to a page where some basic data - like name, author, ISBN, links to the books at Amazon and Barnes & Noble - are given. Each book-page contains a brief description of the book and some pages already contain brief reviews. A somewhat more comprehensive list of book entries is listed in a separate Folder

Since such reviews would be helpful for many Tolkien-enthusiasts and not only for TTF members, Mrs. Maggott already has agreed to post her reviews at the TolkienWiki as well as here, and I'd like to invite everyone who intends to contribute such a review, to post it at the TolkienWiki as well. 

Also if anyone has questions about any of the books listed at the Wiki or about Tolkien- and related books I happen to own, I'd be glad to be of help - as good as I can - or provide you with a brief overview of the book - either in an apropriate thread here or at this dedicated page at the TolkienWiki...


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 9, 2004)

Here I am posting three books of my collection:


1) Tolkien: Creatures and Legends of Middle-earth
Author Michael Parousis
Anubis Publications
ISBN 960306429-7

2) J.R.R. Tolkien, the man who craeted LOTR
Author Michael Coren
Eolos Publications
ISBN 960-521-111-4

3) Gollum, how we made movie magic
Author Andy Serkis
HarperCollins Publishers
ISBN 0-00-717057-2

Hope this will help to your work Mrs. Maggot


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 9, 2004)

These sound like excellent books. I know that I don't have any of them. Now comes the "hard part": the review. Of course, you don't have to review them all at once. Choose one book and create a review. Hopefully, the WM will give us a site for our reviews so that the members can go and access them. Each book would be a thread. Each thread would start with the review and then the reviewer could be questioned by the members and members who have read the book would then add whatever they think would be of interest that either hasn't been covered by the reviewer or not covered as well as the poster would like. 

This arrangement would make it very easy for the members to access books individually without wading through tons of posts trying to find the book that interests them. I will wait for this to be set up, but in the meanwhile, choose which book you want to review first. I am thinking of reading and reviewing "Following Gandalf" as my first book. However, at this point, perhaps we might have interested parties consider how to set up the reviews. Should they be by chapter or in some other way? I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

I am thinking starting with the bio of Prof. Tolkien. I will wait to post it until WB decides what to do. Do you want it chapter by chapter? I think it's better his way but it has more work.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 10, 2004)

It would, I suppose, depend upon how the book is "set up". It may be that it can be reviewed in another way more successfully, but for that you have to read the book. 

For instance, in a biography, it may fall into periods of the Professor's life - ancestry, youth, young adult (career choice, falling in love etc.) and so forth. Not every book is best reviewed chapter by chapter. In some cases, in fact, the review may be "pointed"; that is, the reviewer can say that the book says little new about Tolkien's youth, but it gives a very "in depth" look at his professional life - and so on.

Of course, hopefully, those who are interested will ask the reviewer questions and some parts of the book may become developed at greater detail than others. The review of a biography really should encompass several points:
[1] Did the reviewer _like_ the book - if so, why and if not, why not?
[2] Did the book impart to the reviewer any "new" information and/or insights that he/she did not know from earlier biographies?
[3] Is the book easy or difficult (or somewhere in the middle) to read and understand?
[4] In the opinion of the reviewer, is the book worth owning; that is, does the reviewer recommend the book to the membership?

Of course, for books which present other authors' insight into Tolkien's work, a chapter by chapter or issue by issue review would probably be best, but for biographies or other strictly "historical" works, it may be best to divide the book into the various periods of Tolkien's life addressed by the biographer. In the end, however, it has to be up to the reviewer as to how best he/she wishes to proceed. Generally upon reading any book, the reader will instinctively understand how it is "divided" by those points the author wishes to present and most reviews follow that arrangement.

One final point: a review doesn't have to be as long as the book. It is possible to say what the reviewer thinks in a few words: I think that the author was trying to say "this or that" in this chapter/part of the book, however, it was said better in this/that book or the author has presented his/her point better than I have ever read it presented before - and so forth. After all, the reviewer isn't rewriting the book or presenting bits and pieces of it (unless a particular quote is of particular interest) to the members. It is enough that the reviewer informs the members. If certain members want to know more, they will ask questions and then a particular subject/issue can be further developed. But a review that is too verbose may lose the interest of the reader.


----------



## joxy (Nov 10, 2004)

The bibiliography now stands as follows:

_Complete Guide to Middle Earth, The_
Robert Foster
George Allen & Unwin; 1971/1978
ISBN 0 04 803002-3, (pbk) 0 04 803001-5

_Following Gandalf: Epic Battles and Moral Victory in LOTR]_
Matthew Dickerson
Brazos Press (A division of Baker Book House Co.); Fourth Printing 2004
ISBN 1-58743-085-1

_Gollum: How we made movie magic_
Andy Serkis
Harper Collins; 2004
ISBN 0-00-717057-2

_J R R Tolkien, the man who created LOTR_
Michael Coren
Eolos
ISBN 960-521-111-4

_Mythology of Middle-Earth, The_
Ruth S Noel
Thames & Hudson; 1977;
ISBN 0 500 01187 7 

_Road to Middle-Earth, The_
Tom Shippey
Harper Collins/ Grafton; 1982/1992
ISBN 0261 10275 3 

_Tales before Tolkien
(the Roots of Modern Fantasy/Classic Stories that Inspired the Author of LOTR)_
Edited and with Commentary by Douglas A. Anderson, Editor of The Annotated Hobbit.
Ballantine Books, New York; Del Ray (a trademark of Random House, Inc.); Sept 2003
ISBN 0-345-45854-0- ISBN 0-345-45855-9 (trade)

_Tolkien: Creatures and legends of Middle Earth_
Michael Parousis
Anubis
ISBN 960306429-7

_Tolkien in the Land of Heroes
(Discovering the Human Spirit)_
Anne C. Petty (One Ring to Bind Them All: Tolkien's Mythology)
Cold Spring Press; 2003
ISBN 1-892975-99-8

_Tolkien in Perspective
(Sifting the Gold from the Glitter, a Look at the Unsettling Power of Tolkien's Mythology)_
Greg Wright
VMI Publishers

_Tolkien's World_
Randel Helms
Thames & Hudson; 1974
ISBN 0 500 09114 1


----------



## joxy (Nov 10, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> ....a review doesn't have to be as long as the book.


  
When reviews are commissioned the required length is usually specified. We could perhaps _suggest_ an optimal length here?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 10, 2004)

joxy said:


> When reviews are commissioned the required length is usually specified. We could perhaps _suggest_ an optimal length here?


I would ask that someone with some experience in the literary field give us some "input". I also suggest that those members who perhaps are "afraid" to offer a review might e-mail someone on the forum whom they trust with their review for help.

Now we need the site and the threads for the books. I will try to get together a review for the "Tales Before Tolkien" since I have already read that book. Hopefully, the WM will let us know where this project can be posted.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello, everyone.

You can add the book below to the Bibliography. I'm going to review it, with Mrs. Maggot's encouragement.

The Lord fo the Rings and Philosophy: One Book to Rule Them All. 
ed. Gregory Bassham, Eric Bronson. Open Court publications. 2003.
This book is volume 5 in Popular Culture and Philosophy.

A short little comment: this is a great book featuring many Tolkien fans/professional writers philosophizing about The L.R.

Other volumes of this series include Seinfield and Philosophy, The Simpsons " ", The Matrix " ", and Buffy the Vampire Slayer " ". (I'm _not_ reviewing these, of course, just thought everyone would be interested.)


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello? Has everyone moved away? Maybe to TolkienWiki? Or is everyone busy with thier book reviews?

Anyway, I'm posting to say that I have to suspend work on my book review.  Not that I ever started.  I can't juggle school, work, and a book review. I will start on it when I get out of school (around Dec. 8, I think). I'm sure there will be many more reviews to read, though!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 23, 2004)

Forggoten Path said:


> Hello? Has everyone moved away? Maybe to TolkienWiki? Or is everyone busy with thier book reviews?
> 
> Anyway, I'm posting to say that I have to suspend work on my book review.  Not that I ever started.  I can't juggle school, work, and a book review. I will start on it when I get out of school (around Dec. 8, I think). I'm sure there will be many more reviews to read, though!


Thanksgiving this week! Christmas to come. However, I might be able to tinker up a review on the "Tales before Tolkien" before then but I still believe we should have a site with one book on each thread for both review, questions and comments. But that's up to the WM.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the holiday!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, one thread for each book would be excellent. Perhaps one of us could contact the WM. And you have a happy Thanksgiving, Queen of Farmer's Wives!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 11, 2005)

*How we turned a hospital into Hobbiton*

*American novelist Janet Lee Carey remembers reading The Fellowship of the Ring to her teenage son while he lay seriously ill in hospital*

Wednesday May 11, 2005
The Guardian

I stumbled into my teenage son's room with the laundry basket. Josh peered at me over a pile of books as I made my way through the wadded-up jeans, sweatshirts, school papers and pop cans. "What are the chances of these clean clothes ending up in your dresser drawers?" I asked. Josh shrugged and went back to his reading. I set the basket at the foot of his bed and eyed JRR Tolkien's The Fellowship of The Ring peeking out from under a Coldplay CD.

As I took up the book and flipped through the pages, memories of our hospital stay the year before flooded back. Since birth, our youngest son, Josh, now 17, has undergone numerous operations: he has a condition called extrophy of the bladder which means his bladder was outside his body when he was born. We have got used to packing up every few months to spend a week or more in hospital, but our last visit had been one of the longest and hardest stays.

The lake was still a predawn blue-black that chill February morning as we drove into the city. We went straight to surgery check-in, did the paperwork and headed down the hall. In the prep room we met the surgeons and anaesthetist. My husband joked with Josh and squeezed his hand as the nurse tapped his veins, searching for a good place to slip in the IV needle. Then it was time to give Josh a good-luck kiss and watch the doctors roll the bed down the hall to surgery. Years of practice had made Josh a pro at this part. Just before disappearing through the doors, he gave us a smile and a sleepy wave. I leaned against my 6ft 3in husband for courage and tried to produce a confident smile.

We headed down to the waiting area. Not the jolliest room in the world, despite the free coffee and tea, lounge chairs and magazines. We'd gone through this routine 24 times, or was it 26? I'd lost count. And we had got better at it over the years. 

The full article at http://books.guardian.co.uk/departments/classics/story/0,6000,1481245,00.html

Barley


----------



## Inderjit S (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Barliman. That story was truly heartwarming.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 15, 2005)

Science of Middle-Earth 

Has anybody read this?


----------

